# The Electric Brewery Build Begins..



## Doubleplugga (29/12/12)

Hi all. Just thought I would start a thread on my new HERMS rig I have started. It is going to be an exact copy
of the brew rig from this website http://theelectricbrewery.com/
Starting off with the control panel first as this is going to be the longest and hardest part of the build. I have posted some pics below and will keep updating the thread as I progress if anyone is interested. My current 3v system is ok but I just wanted something better!
Pics below are of the control panel box, holes cut etc. just need to tidy up the burrs and get it ready for painting. the large rectangle in the top is not very neat but it will be covered with a large heat sink so I am not too concerned. The back plate has been removed so I can mark out the areas where the relays, shunts, transformers etc need to go. 


control panel box 16"x16"x8"





holes for switches,PID's lights marked out





holes cut for temp probes, power in, march pumps and elements


----------



## QldKev (29/12/12)

When you say exact copy, you mean it. I would always have something I would want to tweak  Where did you get the enclosure from, and how much. I'm after one and it looks like the size I need


----------



## razz (29/12/12)

Subscribed. I love to watch this stuff come together. Good luck dude.


----------



## IainMcLean (29/12/12)

QldKev said:


> When you say exact copy, you mean it. I would always have something I would want to tweak  Where did you get the enclosure from, and how much. I'm after one and it looks like the size I need



Looks very similar to the first aid cabinet I used that was sourced via bunnings


----------



## keifer33 (29/12/12)

Looks good mate will be great to see it all come together. Its nice watching other people build cool stuff!


----------



## browndog (29/12/12)

Wow the electric brewery is the ducks nuts. Good luck with it, the control box alone looks like it would cost a fortune. Looking forward to the build.

Cheers

Browdog


----------



## Edak (29/12/12)

It looks like an enclosure from Rittal. www.rittal.com.au


----------



## spog (29/12/12)

will be following this build with interest,the electric brewery is an interesting site and the brewing network podcast about it was as well.
gunna cost,but a hell of a system to build. ...cheers...spog.....


----------



## doglet (29/12/12)

I just found The Electric Brewery website the other day and thought it looked interesting. I look forward to following your build. Keep us updated also on where you source the parts.


----------



## Doubleplugga (29/12/12)

Thanks for the interest guys, I am pretty excited about the build. I bought the control panel as a DIY kit for 240volt countries from the electric brewery website, everything is included except the paint. I have also gotten the heating elements, temp probes and stainless HERMS coil from him also. I do know that alot of the items he used in his build can be bought from Amazon and the like. The other items I need, ball valves, quick disconnects etc I will source locally. I dont imagine the build will be done until maybe the end of 2013 as it is taking alot of time and effort but its enjoyable so far. I will keep all posted with updates as I progress.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (29/12/12)

Nice clean work so far Cats, look forward to the maiden brew :beer:


----------



## vortex (30/12/12)

I'll be interested in seeing how this turns out. I have their PDF as well, and it has some great ideas in it - but all that wiring scares the hell out of me!


----------



## tanukibrewer (30/12/12)

Site and your build start looks awesome.I want one! What sort of money do you estimate for the total build? Can help u out with some ball valves, as I have a few spare.PM me.


----------



## Spoonta (30/12/12)

mate for s/s parts in perth try stirlings s/s australia cnr of baile road and modal crescent canning vale


----------



## Doubleplugga (30/12/12)

thanks Spoonta, will check them out for s/s parts when the time comes.

tanukibrewer, thanks for the offer on some ball valves, I am currently working away and will not be back in Perth for a while yet unfortunately. Will keep it in mind though. I estimate maybe 4500-5000 grand for the build, thats why it probably wont be done until towards the end of next year. I have got all the bigger expensive items now so its all the other bits and pieces now that will add up. But it all takes time and I am flat out at work at ther moment.

Vortex, yeah the wiring scared me a bit at first but the more I read it the more I understand it. Luckily my neighbour is a sparky and also there is another mate of mine in perth who built the exact same system and his is up and running now so any dramas I can just go see him! makes things easier


----------



## tanukibrewer (4/1/13)

Cats75 no worries mate.
You said ya mate has built one.how is he finding it? Brew quality improving? Is his/her brewttime reduced?


----------



## Doubleplugga (30/1/13)

Hi AHBer's. Just a quick update on the electric brewery build. As you can see I changed my user name from cats75 to Doubleplugga as this is what I have decided to call my home brewery. Unfortunately not any build progress pics to post as I am still working away from home and it looks like I wont be home until early March, AAARRGGHH!! But all major parts have now arrived at home and I had the wife forward me some pics of the heating elements, temp probes and stainless HERMS coil. A friend also knocked up a name plate for me at his workshop, I will stick this on the front of the control panel. Thats it for now guys, I cant wait to get home and get stuck in.


----------



## Doubleplugga (13/3/13)

Update time fellas. I am finally home after a long stint away with work and the brewery build has begun! Have decided to do the control panel first as it will be the item taking up most of my time. So in between house renovations I have managed to start the panel build. All components are now installed and it is ready for wiring,














Will keep the progress pics coming guys


----------



## browndog (13/3/13)

Wow, that is beautiful and in between reno's too! very impressive.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (13/3/13)

Looking good mate, whats the ETA still end of year? seems like your pace is quick enough to have it ready along time before then.


----------



## Doubleplugga (13/3/13)

yeah mate still aiming for towards the end of the year. still need to get a heap of fittings and also another march pump. still deciding whether to get a big plate chiller of a counterflow chiller as well. so in between reno's I will be buying bits and pieces gradually. hopefully be done alot sooner than end of year though. also need to get a 240v 32amp socket installed out the back but my neighbour is doing that for me. its great living next to a sparky!!!1


----------



## lukiferj (14/3/13)

Certainly looks the goods. Nice one mate.


----------



## Adam Howard (14/3/13)

Going with Blichmann kettles?


----------



## Doubleplugga (14/3/13)

yeah Adamski29, going with the Blichmann's. I Have the three 20 gallon ones sitting in the spare room, waiting. going to be fun drilling holes in them! There so shiny


----------



## mschippr (19/3/13)

Looks good. I used their website to design most of my high voltage wiring in my brewtroller rig. They didnt have the 240v kit when i made my brewery otherwise i would have seriously considered doing the same thing you are doing.


----------



## adraine (28/3/13)

How are you planning to mount it all? Building a frame or have you got a special spot picked out for her?


----------



## Doubleplugga (3/4/13)

well I considered building a frame but since we are currently doing reno's on the house I can't really get a permanent place for it as yet. I have considered cutting down my 3V tiered system and having it all level or using the old bench from the kitchen and doing some mods to make it workable. Have a few ideas. Will be brewing out the back under the pergola until hopefully I get a space in the old garage! Then I can turn it into a permanent man cave!! will be getting the 32 Amp outlet installed out there so it will be the temporary brew spot until we decide on the final configuration of the house, there is a stack of room out there so its all good.
have attached a couple of progress pics of the wiring. It's not as hard as I thought, it just takes up hours of my time. I estimate from the very start (cutting holes etc) till where I am at now is at least 8 hours! I just do bits when I can.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (4/4/13)

That's an impressive amount of wiring mate. I'm thinking with all the time you're putting into it you will be able to fault find fairly well by yourself as you'll know the complex maze inside out.

Keep the picks coming, enjoying watching this one.

Ciro


----------



## shoff71 (5/4/13)

Where did you get your heating elements from? They look like the ultra low density ones.


----------



## Doubleplugga (5/4/13)

yeah they are mate, Ultra Low Watt Density 5500Watts. I got them off the electric brewery website as a kit but you can also get them on amazon if you want to build something yourself.
just follow the link below mate, they are relatively cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=camco+5500w+elements


----------



## Doubleplugga (20/4/13)

Well after about 11 hours of work the control panel is finally finished! Now i know I wont win any prizes for neatness but it started out easy to keep neat but as the panel filled up with more wires it just became more difficult. So in the end I didn't really worry too much. Will hopefully be plugging it in this weekend and testing all the circuits/switches and making sure power is going where it is supposed to and it is safe 
The next step will be drilling holes in my Blichmann kettles and fitting the heating elements, HERMS coil taps etc.


----------



## keifer33 (20/4/13)

:drool: That is looking seriously good.


----------



## Mardoo (20/4/13)

Damn, I think I'm getting inspired in an expensive direction!


----------



## QldKev (20/4/13)

That looks so cool, I'm commencing my control enclosure soon. Where do you get the chrome rails?


----------



## Doubleplugga (20/4/13)

You can get them here QldKev
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FMTURW/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005FMTURW&linkCode=as2&tag=theelectricbrewery-20

and this size
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FMTUOK/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005FMTUOK&linkCode=as2&tag=theelectricbrewery-20

hope it helps mate. I am sure you could find something very similar at the big green shed or the like


----------



## Grainer (20/4/13)

damn nice


----------



## Doubleplugga (21/4/13)

we have power  after a bit of fault finding this morning the panel works as it should. turned it on yesterday and realised that the PID's and pumps had no power. i realised that i needed another jumper cable on the neutral bus to join the two. problem fixed and panel is finished!!! next step is the kettles. there does seem to be an error showing on the amp meter but i have found the answer and will fix it up.


----------



## doglet (22/4/13)

Howdy Doublelpugga
My control panel kit and parts from the Electric Brewery are in transit at the moment. I hope to make a start on the build next week. Your progress has inspired me. Any tips for the building the control panel that you are willing to share?
Cheers


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/4/13)

Doubleplugga said:


> we have power  after a bit of fault finding this morning the panel works as it should. turned it on yesterday and realised that the PID's and pumps had no power. i realised that i needed another jumper cable on the neutral bus to join the two. problem fixed and panel is finished!!! next step is the kettles. there does seem to be an error showing on the amp meter but i have found the answer and will fix it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interested to see your costs as this build goes on ?
Looks great but I think out of price for most ?
Nev


----------



## joshuahardie (22/4/13)

Very impressive build so far.
Congrats


----------



## Doubleplugga (22/4/13)

hi Doglet. I see you finally pushed the purchase button, no looking back now. I didn't really have any major problems during the build. Just take your time tapping the heat sink and measure 3 times and cut once!! I did have a small issue when i first powered up, the PID's and the pump switches didn't work so i traced it back and realized i had missed a jumper cable on the neutral bus, connected one up and all was good to go. no other real dramas mate. wiring up the volt and amp meters was a bit confusing at first but then i realized you can take the backs off of them and see the + and - etc.made more sense then. any problems Doglet just PM me and i will do my best to answer mate. Enjoy the build, it was very satisfying!

Nev. Yeah all up the system has cost me quite a bit. I could have saved money i suppose by buying plain pots instead of Blichmanns but i didnt want to. I have worked my arse off for the past 19 years, especially the last 7 or so and decided to treat myself. My wife was also happy to have me spend the money as brewing is my only real hobby. All up i would say by the time i finish, the build would have cost probably the wrong side of $4500. I was fortunate to have access to a US postal address for alot of the parts so i saved somewhere in the vicinity of 6-700 dollars on shipping.


----------



## searly333 (28/4/13)

Hey Plugga,

I've been inspecting The Electric Brewery site for a while with interest and am now seriously considering going ahead with the build. 

I was wondering if you bought your Blichmanns from the US or local?

When you say you had "access to a US postal address", does this mean you used a freight forwarding company like "MyUS" or "Ship To It" for postage?

And finally how much did shipping set you back either including or not including the pots?

Cheers, Luke


----------



## Doubleplugga (28/4/13)

G'day mate,

I bought all 3 blichmanns from the US. 2 i had delivered to perth costing around 680 bucks delivered i think. it was nearly 200 dollars cheaper to order them from the US than it was to get them from the Aussie distributor! the 3rd pot was free shipping within domestic US so it cost me nothing.

Now my US address was basically a mate who now lives in the US. I get my gear delivered to his house and he works for an airline freight company so he puts it on the plane for me when the plane does the US,Hong Kong, perth Sydney route. it costs me nothing (except a few beers when we catch up) and there is a note attached to it with my details and i get a call when it arrives and go and pick it up. I was pretty lucky.
I also had the control panel kit, elements, temp probes, HERMS coil delivered this way. shipping for these items to Aus would have cost me around 500 dollars due to weight and size but within the US it cost me 55 dollars. so all up with one pot and all the other kit i have saved around 750 bucks in shipping so far. hope it helps mate

Scotty


----------



## searly333 (28/4/13)

Yeah thanks for that. 

That sounds like a pretty good arrangement you've got going there! 

I'm after the 55 gallon kettles and they're $670 in US and $1200 here. Absolutely ridiculous!

I've used MyUS in the past to buy wakeboard gear and it was a pretty good setup. Might get the dimensions and weight of the gear and see if they can give me a rough idea. 

Cheers


----------



## Doubleplugga (8/5/13)

A quick update on my progress guys. I finally found some spare time in between house reno's ( thanks to the crappy Perth weather today).
So decided to punch the holes in the Blichmanns. It couldn't have been easier to do, spending the extra money on quality punches and a step drill bit made it so much easier. Will post some pics of the kettles with the heating elements and some other bits attached after I have cleaned up the kettles and find some more time.
Cheers






the greenlee step drill bit made light attaching the cutting part of the punch
work of the kettles. to the inside






the punches cut through easily leaving a two smaller holes for ball valves for the
perfect hole with no rough edges. HERMS coil





showing the size difference between all 3 Blichmanns punched and ready
hole for element and temp probe in boil kettle for the fittings


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/5/13)

Well the rain is good for those inside the man shed jobs 
Nev


----------



## tanukibrewer (9/5/13)

Plugga you have the best air freight rate going!!!!!!!!Pots look nice too


----------



## Doubleplugga (9/5/13)

Yeah it was great while it lasted but he has now left that job for a better one!!!!! Oh well, back to paying normal rates I guess


----------



## Doubleplugga (10/5/13)

Last update on the build for quite a while guys. have to take off away for work again. going to be a pretty long stint. Had a tiny bit of time today so I put the 5500W element, temp probe and hop stopper in the boil kettle. Now I will obviously be putting the Blichmann temp probe in the kettle as well but it will be purely for looks. the temp probe you see in the pic will be the one going to the control panel boil PID. Can't wait to see how the hop stopper goes.





thanks to everyone who has shown an interest in my build, and Doglet, good luck with yours mate I know you will enjoy it.
As soon as I am home again it will be full steam ahead with the Double Plugga Brewery!!!!


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (11/5/13)

Have to say seeing the control panel yesterday I was pretty impressed. Like something the North 
Koreans wish they had...

Catch ya in a few months mate.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (9/10/13)

Just read this from start to finish very impressive.... Any chance of an update?


----------



## Doubleplugga (9/10/13)

G'day JoeyJoeJoe! No updates for the moment mate as I have been working away from home since my last post. Will be back in around a months time so will be finishing off the build and posting plenty of progress pics. It sucks as I had planned to have it up and running by now but not being at home doesn't help. 
New finish date is hopefully by the end of December and first brew by the new year. I have all the bits required now except a stand and the hosing which I will grab as soon as I return.

Thanks for the interest mate


----------



## Doubleplugga (8/12/13)

G'day AHBers. about update time on my new brewery build. have been away for a while working but finally found some spare time in between house reno's. The pics are not that good but its the best I can do at the moment. The kettles are all good to go and so is the panel. Got a stainless steel stand for it which was the perfect size. just need to get some more silicone hosing and get the 32amp power socket out the back and it should be good to go. The pic is a rough layout of how I think it will go, need to do some trial and testing with it. Has taken a while to build but I am hoping to be brewing by the new year.

inside the mash tun showing the slotted false bottom the stand and rough layout





the HLT with SS coil the boil kettle


----------



## Doubleplugga (31/12/13)

The title should now say electric brewery build 99% complete! Just doing a test run now guys using water only unfortunately. Everything running ok so far, no leaks or electrical dramas touch wood. Will post some pics later on


----------



## Doubleplugga (31/12/13)

couple of pics below for those interested. everything going well. no leaks and control panel works a treat. It's so good to be able to just punch a temp into the PID,s and then let them do all the work! First brew day should be happening in the next few days, thanks to all those guys that followed the thread.
Its a bit hard to see in the pic but the control panel photo is just showing the temps in the HLT and Mash tun.

Cheers
Scotty


----------



## keifer33 (31/12/13)

Its a thing of beauty mate. Good to see it finally together and ready for use.


----------



## Doubleplugga (31/12/13)

cheers mate, it was a long build!


----------



## Mardoo (31/12/13)

Seriously inspiring! Well done DP. I think I'm about two generations away from that sort of setup, but I WILL get there


----------



## Doubleplugga (31/12/13)

Just keep going bit by bit Mardoo.

Cheers


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (1/1/14)

Looks great Cats, gleaming. Is that part of the original triple their being reused to hold the control station? Little bit of all grain history being passed on.


----------



## Doubleplugga (1/1/14)

It is bro! Just a tempory solution until I can come up with something better. Just took the hack saw to the old 3 their stand, it served me well but it's good to recycle.


----------



## Mardoo (1/1/14)

Earlier in the thread you estimated $4500 to $5000 for the build. Is that how it came out? Would love to know your (almost) final figures.


----------



## Doubleplugga (1/1/14)

I did do some rough calculations mate and yeah it came in at around 5 I think from memory. I stopped adding up in the end, and stopped telling the wife!


----------



## idzy (1/1/14)

Great build thread Doubleplugga. Good to see you so satisfied with your efforts and after all, if you are loving doing it, the cost is inconsequential really.


----------



## julesinoz (13/10/14)

Very interested to know where you got the punches from. Did you get them local in Aus. I hacve just got 3x 15 Gal G1's and am now trying to 

a) Find some elements that will suit
b) Find out how the hell am going to punch some holes. The ones shown on the ELec Brewery are about 85 bucks each???

Thanks


----------



## Doubleplugga (13/10/14)

Yeah I bought the greenlee punches, same as on the electric brewery site. I was in the US at the time so was no postage. They were expensive but I don't mind paying for good quality and I couldn't seem to find them in Aus. I only have the one left now mate as I sold the others, the one to punch the ball valve holes, can't remeber the size, it's out in e shed somewhere I think! 
PM me if you would like to borrow it and I will mail it to you, just send it back when your done. always happy to help out a fellow brewer.


----------



## thefrothologist (29/7/15)

hey, have done almost the exact same control panel except slightly modified for a RIMS system. Just wondering who you got to make the panel tags or did you get them from overseas? The system looks great!


----------



## Adr_0 (29/7/15)

Doubleplugga said:


> G'day AHBers. about update time on my new brewery build. have been away for a while working but finally found some spare time in between house reno's. The pics are not that good but its the best I can do at the moment. The kettles are all good to go and so is the panel. Got a stainless steel stand for it which was the perfect size. just need to get some more silicone hosing and get the 32amp power socket out the back and it should be good to go. The pic is a rough layout of how I think it will go, need to do some trial and testing with it. Has taken a while to build but I am hoping to be brewing by the new year.
> 
> inside the mash tun showing the slotted false bottom the stand and rough layout
> 
> ...


Looks amazing! 

Was there ever any feedback on how well The Electric Brewery performed? Looks amazing but the HLT asked the HERMS exchanger is asking for trouble - you will have overshoot, and are better off using a small HERMIT or similar or RIMS tube. 

Have a look at the PID tuning thread I have started under Electronics. I will post up a comparison of mash temperature response for a few HEX sizes, but I can tell you while its great for HEX volume of 2-4L, it gets pretty horrible when the HEX is 8-10L or greater +requiring intervention (switching off the pump) to prevent overshoot.


----------



## Doubleplugga (29/7/15)

Hi Adr_0,

System is working with absolutely no issues mate, very happy with it. Done around 10 or so brews now. Never had a problem with overshoot or anything and not quite sure what you mean. I just punch in the mash temp I want on the HLT PID and set it exactly 1 degree higher than I want the mash temp to be as I lose 1 degree through the hoses whilst the mash is in progress. Once I have mashed in I pretty much just walk away to do other jobs for the duration. Temp stays perfectly fine, maybe .1 or .2 degrees up or down occasionaly during the mash but certainly nothing to worry about.


----------



## Doubleplugga (29/7/15)

Hey thefrothologist, cheers mate.

The panel tags came with the kit, so I am guessing USA or Canada made, the name plate I had a mate do up for me.

Congrats on the build mate! You will have fun using it.


----------



## Adr_0 (30/7/15)

Doubleplugga said:


> Hi Adr_0,
> System is working with absolutely no issues mate, very happy with it. Done around 10 or so brews now. Never had a problem with overshoot or anything and not quite sure what you mean. I just punch in the mash temp I want on the HLT PID and set it exactly 1 degree higher than I want the mash temp to be as I lose 1 degree through the hoses whilst the mash is in progress. Once I have mashed in I pretty much just walk away to do other jobs for the duration. Temp stays perfectly fine, maybe .1 or .2 degrees up or down occasionaly during the mash but certainly nothing to worry about.


Awesome, very glad to hear you're happy. You've done an awesome job of it and really glad it performs. 

My question was because I thought the basis for mash control with The Electric Brewery was to control from the drain from the mash tun,which I would think would cause some petty bad overshoot. If it's only used for monitoring, that's cool and like you have done you adjust the HLT slightly to get the temp right.

I have not heard how TEB performs but I assume it would work well otherwise they wouldn't write a book about it. 50ft of tube should mean your exit temp from the coil should be pretty close to the HLT/HEX temp,and controlling HLT will mean overshoot is basically impossible, unlike controlling from the draw-off at the bottom of the mash.


----------



## Doubleplugga (30/7/15)

That's right mate, the PID and temp probe on the mash tun is purely for monitoring, it's the HLT PID that is tuned and does all the element firing and maintains temp. It really does work incredibly well. I am really happy with it. 

It was a long time building but well worth it.

Cheers mate


----------



## billygoat (30/7/15)

thefrothologist said:


> hey, have done almost the exact same control panel except slightly modified for a RIMS system. Just wondering who you got to make the panel tags or did you get them from overseas? The system looks great!


Try Eaton Laser (Superoo on AHB), great service and product.


----------



## thefrothologist (10/8/15)

thanks billygoat, amazing service and great that they provide the labels for that build at a good price...


----------



## mofox1 (10/8/15)

thefrothologist said:


> thanks billygoat, amazing service and great that they provide the labels for that build at a good price...


+1 to Eaton laser - check my sig for examples of his work.


----------

